# looking to move me and my family



## sd78 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi there me my partner and our son are looking to move to oz but their are so many emigration companies to chose from just wanted to know if any one could tell me which ones there used and if its worth the money they charge


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sd78, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you been to any of the emigration expos? I know that there are a lot of agents there but you can get a feel for which one you want to work with at those. We used the Emigration Bureau, mostly because out of 3 agents they were the only ones who said we could get in! Most agents do a free consultation as well so you can find out what they are like then. 

Any agent that is assisting you with the move to Oz should be MIA or MARA registered. If they are not then don't use them since these are certain standards that the agent must meet. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dixonclan (Jan 16, 2008)

sd78 said:


> hi there i am 30 wife a son and partner looking to move to oz but their are so many emigration companies to chose from just wanted to no if any one could tell me which ones there used and if its worth the money


Hi there i used a company called Australia Migration Consuultants based in weston-super-mare and they were fab. They did everything for us and there fees were fixed at £2,100 and we paid in parts which was handy especialy when your trying to live in this hard up country. Hope that helps if you further information please feel free we are moving to down under in August and we need further help in finding a house to live.....


----------



## sd78 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks alot for your reply could you tell me how long your application took from start to finish please


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sd78 said:


> Thanks alot for your reply could you tell me how long your application took from start to finish please


That will depend on the visa type that you apply for since some are quicker than others especially if your skills are in demand. 

For us it was about 2 years from start to finish since we went skilled independent and we were not on the demand list.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sd78 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for your reply i am a welder fabricator that specialises in on site alterations but was thinking about a skilled indepentent visa so im free to move around the country with no hassle


----------



## dixonclan (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi there my husband is a builder so we are on a visa were we are free to move were we like our application took about 6 months and we delayed some things due to lack of funds some months so i am sure it would have been shorter time but like i said the company were great and even sorted our bank account and we will get discount vouchers for our flight and moving fees.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dixonclan said:


> even sorted our bank account and we will get discount vouchers for our flight and moving fees.


That's good. We didn't get any of that!

Regards,
Karen


----------

